# ASUS maximus v gene no sound



## s3ns3oo (May 27, 2013)

Hello,
so i rigged my PC again yesterday, with everything working perfect! today, i turned on my computer, and then there was no sound...!  my speakers are discovered by Realtek, but there comes no sound... any ideas?


----------



## Tintai (May 27, 2013)

Give more info.
But I suspect that the problem lies in the basic things. Check the default playback device and cables(I know, it's stupid but possible).


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 27, 2013)

i have 2 audio cables going from my sound system (which works well on everything else) to the back of my motherboard (lime and orange ports). i haven't connected the HD front audio though...
the weird thing is that the audio worked just fine before i changed the board for a complete new one...
the hardware appears in the device manager as "working" although it doesn't...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 27, 2013)

disable the spdif devices in playback devices.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 27, 2013)

i have disabled them, the only one enabled are the speakers...


----------



## Tintai (May 28, 2013)

Hm I using only lime port. Try only lime or reconnect to others ports. And what about front panel and mikrophone?


----------



## Black.Raven (May 28, 2013)

Could you post pictures from the back of your pc?

Look in device manager if the the driver is installed correctly


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 28, 2013)

here is a picture of the backpanel on my computer:






in the device manager it says everything is working fine... 

i have tried to use only the lime port, but still nothing, same with front panel...


----------



## Tintai (May 28, 2013)

Paste correct link.

What about drivers? Do you install all drivers from DVD? Do you have Realtek HD Audio Manager?


----------



## SaiZo (May 29, 2013)

What is connected to the lime port, speakers or headphones?


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

i have tried the installer from the CD, and the one from ASUS's website... but nothing worked.
i have the HD audio manager installed..

i use the lime port for my left and right speakers, and the orange one for my sub and center speaker... i also tried the lime port on only my headphones, but same result..

i attached the picture from my previous post as a thumb..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 29, 2013)

Have you made sure the internal header is correctly set in the BIOS; HD AUDIO or AC'97? I've noticed that using the on board audio on my Gene causes the devices to constantly connect and disconnect. Massively annoying, may even have to RMA the board.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

Hmm... haven't tried AC'97 yet, but will try it when i get home 
i got the board brand new on friday, after i RMA'd it... would suck to send it in again..


----------



## Grnfinger (May 29, 2013)

There are options in the bios to enable/disable HDMI/spdif

My Gene has amazing sound for onboard. best so far.
I would start there

I have my front audio header connect to HD, I would connect the front header if you haven't done so.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

before i sent the board in for RMA, the sound was amazing here as well 

i only recall there being an option to switch between HDMI and spdif in the bios.. the only thing to enable/disable is the onboard soundcard itself... correct me if im wrong


----------



## Grnfinger (May 29, 2013)

yes I just checked, you are correct.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

yeah... so when i put it on HDMI, the sound only goes through HDMI, and with SPDIF it doesnt work...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2013)

Are the speakers on? Do you have headphones plugged in?


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

Speakers are on, no headphones plugged in...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 29, 2013)

How did you get on with changing the header and BIOS setting?


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

i changed the header, but still no success... when i put the header in, there is no sound at all, but when i remove it, there is some cracking in the speakers when i try to play music..


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2013)

Sounds familiar... You have sound via HDMI? on VGA, or on On-Board HDMI?

IF onboard, could be corrupted BIOS.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 29, 2013)

i have onboard audio, the SupremeFX III chip. i dont use sound via HDMI, although that works, i want to use my audio system... how could the BIOS be corrupted? i haven't touched anything else than the audio settings..


----------



## Tintai (May 29, 2013)

Try update BIOS.
http://www.asus.com/ROG_ROG/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#support_Download_30
New is 1707.


----------



## s3ns3oo (May 30, 2013)

just flashed my BIOS to 1707, but still no sound... there is still a static sound though...
i also noticed that the realtek audio manager seems to pick up signals from a port with nothing in it... the blue one..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 30, 2013)

Ring ASUS and see what they suggest.


----------

